# Light Blood on Rawhide bone



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

I recently bought a medium sized rawhide bone for my 4 month old pit and i have noticed little bits of light pink on it and I've noticed a little blood from his gums. Is this normal and a part of teething or should I remove the bone from him. Thanks!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would take the rawhide away for a little awhile and try to find something softer for his teeth. Also i know of a old thread that talks about puppy's losing their teeth, if i find it i will post it for you.hope this helps.


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

just supervise him, its normal both of our pups did the same thing around that age.. make sure to keep the rawhide off the carpet lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

monitor your pup with rawhide. i dont give it anymore after i had to pull a piece out of my dogs mouth that was getting stuck.


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

ive had to pull rawhide out of my pups throat before too, but this could happen with anything they put in there mouths. just supervise whenever they are chewing on anything


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i second supervising with toys...Peanut swallowd a few of his toys when he was younger so now he only gets certian things and doesnt get to play with them alone.


----------



## MACCZ_MOMMY (Jan 15, 2009)

the exact thing happened to macc a few weeks ago. i checked under his lips while he was knawing on it and the bone would pull part of his lips over his teeth as he would bite down.


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

How old is the puppy..if he/she have not lose all the baby teeth...let him/here keep chewing on on something...


----------

